# mon ibook s'éteint tout seul...



## cinto (13 Mai 2004)

bonjour à tous,

je possède un ibook G4/933 depuis 6 mois qui tourne à merveille...mais il vient de se passer un truc bizarre: je travaillais dessus par intermittence, et il se mettait en veille de temps en temps jusqu'à ce que - au lieu de se mettre en veille: plus rien, éteint!

j'ai dû presser la touche de démarrage pour le rallumer.
Est ce normal et sinon, c'est grave doc?

petit détail: j'étais sur la batterie qui était à +- 80%. je ne pense pas qu'elle soit morte, je la sollicite rarement.

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## albin (13 Mai 2004)

si tu aarive a redémarrer cela ne viens pas de la batterie vérifie bien tes réglage d'économie d'énergie mais je pense que tu est bon pour apellé Apple.
a+


----------



## cinto (14 Mai 2004)

il ne l'a fait qu'une fois...

je vais attendre que ça se reproduise avant d'affronter le monde merveilleux du sav


----------



## roro (14 Mai 2004)

je donne un lien qui peut t'intéresser dans  ce sujet.

Lis le contenu de la page sur le site apple, c'est tjs intéressant même s'il ne semble pas indispensable que tu procèdes à cette manipulation puisque ça ne s'est pas reproduit.


----------



## cinto (14 Mai 2004)

merci pour les infos!
pas de nouvelle extinction intempestive depuis l'autre fois... à suivre.


----------



## Paulo (21 Mai 2004)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> il se mettait en veille de temps en temps jusqu'à ce que - au lieu de se mettre en veille: plus rien, éteint!



J'ai fais switcher une amie, elle a acheté un iBook 14" 933 il y a environ un mois (juste avant la sortie des nouveaux modèles).

Elle vient de m'appeller, très iinquiète, car son iBook venait de s'éteindre tout seul aussi. Pas en veille car la petite lumière blanche était éteinte.

Je lui ai conseillé de redémmarer et ça a marché. La batterie était à 40%.

Elle a envie de le ramener au SAV de la Fnac. 

Est-ce que vous aurez un conseil pour évaluer l'origine de ce problème ??

Je dois la voir demain et vérifier ses réglages d'économie d'énergie. 
Quels sont les  réglages que vous pourriez conseiller ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tinous (23 Mai 2004)

Je pense avoir le même pb, sur un iBook G4 aussi, et petite précision pour le cas que je connais, l'ibook ne s'éteint pas vraiment, c'est plutôt une mise en veille profonde (clavier inopérant pour le réveiller) mais il semble tout de même partiellement actif puisque les témoins verts du clavier peuvent s'allumer (indicateur de majuscule et verrouillage numérique)...


----------



## Paulo (23 Mai 2004)

A propos de mon post précédent il s'agit d'un iBook 14" 1 ghz.
De plus pour le moment ce problème n'est pas réapparu. Si bien que mon amie se demande si elle ne l'avait pas éteint!!
A surveiller


----------



## LillyK (31 Octobre 2007)

Je possede aussi un Ibook G4 et depuis quelques mois, j'ai les mêmes problèmes. Il a commencé par s'éteindre tout seul très rarement ou à se mettre en veille profonde (clavier inactif) Mais maintenant le probleme est devenu vraiment fréquent. Je l'ai amené à réparer, mais ils n'ont rien trouvé... C'est vraiment bizarre... En plus maintenant, j'ai une image bizarre qui se met derrière mon fond d'écran quand il s'éteint tout seul. Il faut que je redémarre mon ordinateur pour qu'elle disparaisse. J'avais jamais vu cette image avant...


----------



## milaki (31 Octobre 2007)

roro a dit:


> je donne un lien qui peut t'intéresser dans  ce sujet.
> 
> le lien ne fonctionne pas!!!!!


----------

